# FBI Private Jet (Brittany Bernstein) [Original Title: FBI Director Cut Congressional Hearing Short to Fly to Adirondacks on Government Jet: Report]



## Creamu (Aug 10, 2022)

'FBI Director Christopher Wray cut his testimony before the Senate Judiciary Committee short on Thursday, saying he had a plane to catch. Flight logs shows the FBI Gulfstream jet Wray often uses for personal travel flew later that afternoon to the director’s favorite vacation spot in the Adirondacks, according to a new report.

The New York Post reports that Wray left on the FBI’s luxury Gulfstream 550 jet, which was later seen on Flightradar24 making the one hour and 12 minute journey to Saranac Lake, N.Y. The paper reports that the Wray family has a summer home in the area, which has been the director’s favorite summer spot since his childhood.

The plane also traveled to Saranac Lake on June 2 and returned to Washington, D.C., on June 5, according to the report.

The Gulfstream jet, though initially intended for counterterrorism use, has been controversially used by both Wray and his predecessor James Comey for personal travel, according to the report. The director must reimburse the cost of just a coach class airline fare when the plane is used for personal trips, despite it costing several thousand dollars per hour to operate the Gulfstream, the paper reported.

A spokesperson for the FBI declined to say where Wray was headed when he left the hearing last week.

[...]'

-Brittany Bernstein






https://news.yahoo.com/fbi-director...mNDmrRmswnzLJZ2lTW1etUtMBqobqUytKjVPqz4UxhQqA


----------

